# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Περιστερι κλωσσαει αυγα κοτας.

## pedrogall

Το περιστέρι αντί για περιστέρια βγάζει κοτόπουλα. Το περιστέρι είχε γεννήσει τα αυγά του μέσα σε ένα κοτέτσι αλλά για κάποιο λόγο χάθηκαν, το περιστέρι όμως μάζεψε δυο αυγά από τις κότες και έκατσε και τα κλώσησε με αποτέλεσμα να έχει ένα κοτοπουλάκι ,και περιμένουμε και το άλλο.
Δειτε και το video.

http://www.on-news.gr/2011/02/blog-post_994.html#more

----------

